# JDM Headlights for Nissan Altima



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

I need help installing JDM Headlights for a 93 Nissan Altima SE. The parking light bulb does not fit into the housing. Help!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what headlights did you buy?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Praetorian_1975 said:


> I need help installing JDM Headlights for a 93 Nissan Altima SE. The parking light bulb does not fit into the housing. Help!


You may have to shave off a couple of the raised tabs on your turn signal bulb socket. Most JDM and Asian market lights have 3 raised prongs and a 3 pronged socket while the USDM lights have 4 raised tabs w/ a 4 pronged socket. Trying to fit a 4 pronged socket into a 3 pronged socket doesn't work too well w/o grinding down a couple of those tabs to make the job easier.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Try this method:
http://nissanperformancemag.com/february02/mossycorners.shtml


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> what headlights did you buy?


The ones I had purchased can be found on this site.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7910246314&category=33710

The parking bulbs do not fit into the hole provided.


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Try this method:
> http://nissanperformancemag.com/february02/mossycorners.shtml



Good site. However, I need to restate my question. The bulb fits fine in the housing since I use the same housing. I just replaced the lens and where the parking light bulb is supposed to fit- it does not since the hole is too small.

Thanks,


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, this changes things a bit. Those headlights are in no way, shape, or form JDM. The writer of that auction wrote "JDM" a million timesin the auction b/c he knows people will think they are really JDM and b/c JDMis the popular thing and consumers like you will consume away making him a HUGE profit.

Don't get me wrong, those are the coolest looking U13 lights I've seen yet, but they are NOT JDM. I figured yo meant it was off an actual U13 Bluebird and you actually got them shipped from Japan.

Anyway, now that I have this information, I would say your best bet is to go to autozone and look in the electrical section. they have all sorts of bulb sockets and maybe one of those will fit or could be customized to fit the headlights. If not, grab a dremel and see if you can modify your current sockets.


----------

